Ask HN: Is Facebook blocked in your office internet? - symbolepro
======
phakding
I worked for an exchange and it was not blocked there. I worked for a car
automation company and it wasn't blocked there either. My following two jobs
were at multinational banks. In the first one, it was blocked. In the second,
I took a "social media responsibility" training and I was added to the
exclusion list and I could access Facebook, Reddit, Twitter etc. Now I work
for a small finance company and the network is wide open.

------
spicyj
No. I work at Facebook, and we don’t block any sites except ones with malware.

~~~
Rjevski
Facebook's behaviour regarding privacy is similar to spyware. ;)

------
xMAF
No it is not but I remember a hospital in Central London which Facebook was
blocked in. I'm not sure if it was a policy or they had an issue with their
network!

------
anoncoward111
No, but Google Plus is, which is where Google Hangouts stores videos.
Immensely frustrating during my lunch break

------
meiraleal
Today I'd prefer work in a place where most social media sites were blocked
(except Hacker News?).

------
jackgolding
Nope, over the last 5 years i've found employers more leniant

------
Cheyana
Yes. Both Facebook and Twitter are blocked.

